# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Ψυχογενής Ανορεξία >  Το θεμα μου και η φαση μου με τα κιλα

## magenda

Εχω περασει και τα δυο...Και βουλιμια και ανορεξια.Η φαση ειναι οτι αρχες Γυμνασιου ημουν στα κανονικα για το υψος μου κιλα σχετικα 60 κιλα περιπου με υψος 1.67...Οσο περνουσαν οι ταξεις εβλεπα τον ευατο μου σε μεγαλυτερα νουμερα ρουχα ενιωθα καπως ασχημα για τα μπουτια μου και την κοιλιτσα που ειχε αρχισει να φουσκωνει σταδιακα..Μεχρι που στο Λυκειο 5 ποντους ψηλοτερη απο το Γυμνασιο αρχισα να παχαινω...Στην 1η Λυκειου ημουν 67-70 κιλα στη 2α εφτασα τα 85 κιλα και στην 3η το βαρος μου κυμαινοταν απο 90 μεχρι 95.Ολο αυτο το βαρος προερχοταν απο βουλιμικες τασεις και καταθλιψη καθως στο Λυκειο ειχα πολυ λιγους φιλους και αυτο με εκανε να λιωνω στον υπολογιστη με ανιμε και σοκολατες πατατακια γυρους και γενικα πολυ ντελιβερι.Ψυχολογικα ημουν πολυ ασχημα και αυτο χειροτερεψε στα 2 περιπου χρονια που αντεξα να κατσω στην επαρχιακη πολη που ειχα περασει μεσω πανελληνιων.Λογω της διαφορετικοτητας της εμφανισης μου και της μουσικης οπου ακουω δεν μπορεσα να προσαρμοστω με τους συμφοιτητες μου καθως δεν ταιριαζα καθολου μαζι τους και ουτε καν κανανε και αυτοι απο μερους τους προσπαθεια να με γνωρισουν και ετσι κατεληξα να ζυγιζω 100 περιπου κιλα, να ειμαι με ενα αγορι το οποιο με κερατωνε και με χτυπησε κιολας οποτε μην αντεχοντας ολα αυτα εφυγα απο την επαρχια για να παω στην Αθηνα, να σπουδασω κατι αλλο και να βρω ατομα που δεν θα με κατακρινουν γι αυτο που ειμαι.Στην Αθηνα γρηγορα καταλαβα οτι τελικα οι πρισσοτεροι ανθρωποι ειναι επιφανειακοι,καταντησα παλι χωρις φιλους και ετσι αποφασισα να αδυνατισω.Λανθασμενα βεβαια καθως αρχισα τον veganισμο σε ακραιο επιπεδο και μηνα με τον μηνα οι μεριδες του φαγητου που ετρωγα μικραιναν ολο και περισσοτερο.Δεν καταλαβα πως εφτασα τα 57 κιλα μεσα σε 8,5 μηνες.Καταρχας πιστευα οτι καποιος μου 'πειραξε' την ψηφιακη ζυγαρια μου να δειχνει λιγοτερα κιλα απο οτι ημουνα εβλεπα το δερμα μου να κρεμεται και νομιζα οτι ειμαι τρελη γιατι στον καθρεφτη με εβλεπα ακομα με πολλα περιττα κιλα.Περιττο να σας πω οτι η διατροφη μου αποτελουνταν απο λαχανικα κυριως και απο υπερβολικα μικρες μεριδες (2 ντοματινια και 1 μεγαλο μαρουλοφυλλο ηταν κυριως το μεσημεριανο μου για παραδειγμα) και γενικα δεν ετρωγα τιποτα.Μεχρι που φτανει ο καιρος να παω στην πολη μου για μια συναυλια το Δεκεμβρη και λυποθημησα εξω απο την πορτα του διαμερισματος μας.Η μαμα μου η οποια ειχε να με δει απο το καλοκαιρι εφαγε την μεγαλυτερη φρικη της ζωης της καθως επειδη με ειχε πληρη εμπιστοσυνη νομιζε οτι τρωω κανονικα και οτι αδυνατησα λογω μονο του veganισμου(το καλοκαιρι που ειδα την μαμα μου ημουν γυρω στα 78 κιλα μετα απο τις προσωπικες μου διακοπες ειχα αδυνατισει κι αλλο αλλα δεν ειχα ζυγαρια)οταν εφτασα Αθηνα αρχες Σεπτεμβρη ημουν γυρω στα 65 κιλα περιπου.Ενιωθα σαν να μην ειχα αδυνατισει εβλεπα τον ευατο που παχυ και ακομα τον βλεπω.Μετα απο την λιποθυμια η μαμα μου με ζυγισε και ειδε με φρικη οτι ημουν 57 κιλα.Γρηγορα ξεκινησε να με παχαινει αυτη και ολη η οικογενεια μου με το ζορι καθως δεν ειχα περιοδο για πολλους μηνες , ειχα υποθερμια, αναιμια και γενικα αδυναμια.Τωρα δεν μ αφηνουν να ζυγιστω ακομα και νιωθω οτι ειμαι παλι θεοχοντρη.Με παρακολουθουν στενα τα δικα μου ατομα και δεν μ αφηνουν να εχω επαφη με ζυγαριες και με υποχρεωνουν να τρωω λιπαρα φαγητα τα οποια εχουν και ζωικα παραγωγα τα οποια δεν μ αρεσουν και τοσο.Τρωω λιγο απ ολα απο μονη μου και δεν θελω να παρω αλλο βαρος.Θελω να ζυγιστω επιτελους και να δω σε τι φαση ακριβως βρισκομαι για να δω και πως θα πραξω.Αμα εχω ξεπερασει τα κιλα για το υψος μου θα ξεκινησω Γυμναστικη και σωστη αυτη τη φορα διατροφη.Απο την μια θελω να ειμαι υγιης,απο την αλλη θελω να ειμαι αδυνατη....Δεν ξερω τι να κανωωω...Θα μπορουσα να εχω την συμβουλη σας σας παρακαλω?

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

επειδή κεγώ τα έχω περάσει όλα αυτά, καταρχάς είσαι σε καλό δρόμο από την στιγμή που ξέρουν οι δικοί σου άνθρωποι τι περνάς. στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις τα άτομα είναι μόνα τους. πιστεύω οτι καλό θα ήταν να συμβουλευτείς όμως και την γνώμη ειδικών διατρφολόγων και επίσης να διαβάσεις να διαβάσεις να διαβάσεις να ενημερωθείς για το τι σου συμβαίνει. για να έχεις μπει εδώ ήδη την ψάχνεις,δεύτερο καλό σημείο.

γνώμη μου είναι οτι ξεσπάμε στο φαγητό και στο σώμα μας για να καλύψουμε κάποια κενά. το φαγητό θρέφει προσωρινά τη στεναχώρια την μοναξιά την θλίψη το ανικανοποίητο. εμένα όταν κάποιος μου έβαζε τις φωνές συνήθως το πρώτο που ήθελα να κάνω ήταν να φάω δύο πίτσες ,τώρα απλά βάζω τα κλάμματα. πρέπει να μάθουμε να εκδηλώνουμε τα συναισθήματά μας.

εσύ που τιμωρείς τον εαυτό σου λιμοκτωνόντας σιγά σιγά έχεις σκεφτεί ότι μπορεί να το κάνεις επειδή θες να έχεις τον έλεγχο? το σώμα μας κ τον εαυτό μας μπορούμε να τα ελέγξουμε εύκολο είναι. αλλά όσα κιλά κ να χάσεις δν θα προστατευτείς ποτέ από τους εξωτερικούς παράγοντες που δν μπορείς να ελέγξεις. πικρή αλήθεια.

σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις επίσης βοηθάει να κρατάς ένα ημερολόγιο διατροφής, τι τρως κάθε μέρα δηλαδή. επίσης να προσπαθείς να μην αφήνεις ένα τρίωρο να περάσει μέχρι να ξαναφάς.

----------

